# termometro para placa solar termica



## Pedroalh (Oct 3, 2012)

Hola a todos.
Que saber si me pudierais ayudar en casa tengo una palaca solar que me suminista agua caliente, esta placa tiene el apoyo de un termo elentrico y quisiera saber la temperatura del agua a la salida de la placa para saber cuando tengo que encender el termo electrico.
La placa esta en la azotea  tiene que ser inalambrico y no hay suministro electrico.
Muchas gracias entes de nada.


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 3, 2012)

Buscá la hoja de datos del LM 35 y hacé un termómetro con el. Hasta le podés poner un comparador para que te avise cuando llega a la temperatura deseada o cuando no.


----------



## Pedroalh (Nov 1, 2012)

muchas gracias lo estube buscando y la verdad que me parecio muy interesante tambien me han dicho que hay otro circuito que varian la frecuancias segun la temperatura y eso se puedo transmitir con una rado fm aunque no lo se.
Muchas gracias


----------

